# just got my m&p9



## twiztedsix (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey everyone just picked up a new m&p 9mm today. Can't wait for the weekend so i can put a few hundred rounds through it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase of a fine pistol. Put up a range report when you get a chance.

PhilR.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take it and field strip it. Clean and lube it real good. Then go have a blast with it. I got the service model M&P 9mm and it is a great pistol. It has never failed me in over 2,000rds.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

You will love your new friend. Like Baldy said clean and lube it before you shoot it. :mrgreen:


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking forward to a range report from you. I just held a M&P 9mm for the first time the other day and liked the way it felt......could be a possible future purchase


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Well what happend ? Do you still like it ?


----------



## twiztedsix (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I went out of town for the weekend, but did get a chance to do a little shooting. Put 136 rounds through it with no problems at all.


----------

